# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  BJJ Gi's for sale

## Panzerfaust

I have if i remember correctly 4-5 Gi's that are way to big for me these day's and i would like to sell them. If anyone is interested they are: 
Blue Atama Gold Weave Size: A4 

Blue Ouano Double Weave (very thick collar) Size: A4 

White Ouano Single Weave (Has some Rickson/competition patches still on it) Size: A4 

Off Set White Krugan's Double Weave (Black Krugan patches) Size: A4 

White Krugan's Double Weave (Blue Krugan's patches and Rickson patch) Size: A4 

Not really sure what they are worth but i know i paid $100 for the Atama, $140 for the Double Weave Ouano and $60 a piece for the Krugan's 

I wish i would have taken pics of them as i am sure that would help some of you decide if you would want them, but i moved recently and i placed them in storage. All are in good shape, the Ouano Gi's are in excellent shape, the Atama and Krugan's are in very good shape. 

Interested?

Just remembered i also have a Gi top made by K-something???? (The brand slips my mind but it starts with a K) Very Thick collar and it is a very sturdy Gi top, i think i wore it once.

----------


## zimmy

a4? Wow...i can't imagine you that big :P

----------


## Panzerfaust

Well they were somewhat big on me depending on the cut, Atama was my favorite. I still have my first Gi ever and i won't ever sell it, it looks as old as it is, it is over 7yrs old now.

----------


## catabolic kid

Kikskin

----------


## Mark Yager

PM sent.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Kikskin


It is a Kagi

Mark you have a PM.

----------


## Mark Yager

> It is a Kagi
> 
> Mark you have a PM.


Another pm sent to get these off your hands. :7up:

----------

